# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] επισκευη jvc καμερας.

## rep

Εχω μια  JVC D728E η οποια βγαζει στην οθονη remove lens cap,ξερει καποιος αν εχει καποιο αισθητηριο που καταλαβαινει οτι το καπακι ειναι επανω η απο το σκοταδι του φακου το αντιλαμβανεται?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## wizard_xrc

Μερικοί φακοί της Sony Ericsson το αναγνωρίζουν απο το σκοτάδι στο φακό όπως λες, και νομίζω έτσι πρέπει να είναι και το δικό σου.
Προϋπόθεση βέβαια να έχει αυτό το αποσπώμενο στρογγυλό καπάκι και όχι με "συρτάκι/slider" κάπου στο πλάι. 
Αλιώς μήπως βγήκε κανα flex-άκη από τον αισθητήρα και δεν "πέρνει" εικόνα ?

----------

rep (21-02-12)

----------


## ezizu

Συνήθως δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αισθητήρας,εκτός αν ο φακός έχει συρόμενο καπάκι, το οποίο δεν βγαίνει πάνω από την κάμερα,όπως σωστά λέει και ο φίλος wizard_xrc, αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει για την δικιά σου κάμερα.Το αντιλαμβάνεται από το σήμα του ccd (πολύ απλά ccd= μετατροπέας φωτός-εικόνας σε ηλεκτρικό σήμα).Αυτό που αναφέρεις σαν πρόβλημα,εμένα μου μοιάζει προταρχικά,με πρόβλημα στην ίριδα του φακού.Για κάποια αιτία δεν ανοίγει η ίριδα ,(από πτώση ,ή επειδή π.χ. μπορεί να έχει κολλήσει η ίριδα λόγω αχρησίας κ.λ.π.).Υπάρχει βέβαια περίπτωση να φταίει και το ίδιο το ccd.Παλιότερα,κάποια ccd από κάμερες,καίγονταν, όταν <<κοίταζαν>> απευθείας τον ήλιο,δηλαδή έπαιρναν κατευθείαν ηλιακό φώς (εννοήτε χωρίς συννεφιά), αλλά ,νομίζω σήμερα είναι σπανιότερο αυτό το πρόβλημα.Υπάρχει περίπτωση, επίσης, να έχει πρόβλημα στην ηλεκτρονική βαθμίδα επεξεργασίας εικόνας, άλλα νομίζω ότι και αυτό έχει λιγότερες πιθανότητες,λόγω του ότι η κάμερα δεν είναι παλιά,χωρίς βέβαια να αποκλείεται κάποια από τις δύο προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις.
Κάνε το εξής: *χτύπησε ΕΛΑΦΡΑ και με προσοχή* με το χέρι σου,την κάμερα,σε κάποιο σημείο της που βρίσκεται γύρω από τον φακό(από πάνω ή στο πλάι,όπου έχεις <<καθαρό>> σημείο χωρίς διακόπτες,κουμπιά κ.λ.π.) καθώς την ανοίγεις. Αν η ίριδα είναι απλά κολημένη από αχρησία,τις περισσότερες φορές ξεκολλάει και λειτουργεί κανονικά.Το ξαναλέω όμως ,*χτύπημα ελαφρά με το χέρι και προσεκτικά.* Αυτό το κάνουμε για να προκαλέσουμε κάποια δόνηση-τράνταγμα στον μηχανισμό της ίριδας την ώρα που πάει να ανοίξει,βοηθώντας έτσι να ξεκολλήσει.

----------

rep (21-02-12)

----------


## rep

πρεπει να βρω το service manual

----------


## wizard_xrc

> Παλιότερα,κάποια ccd από κάμερες,καίγονταν, όταν  <<κοίταζαν>> απευθείας τον ήλιο,δηλαδή έπαιρναν κατευθείαν  ηλιακό φώς (εννοήτε χωρίς συννεφιά), αλλά ,νομίζω σήμερα είναι  σπανιότερο αυτό το πρόβλημα


Επίσης αν "έπεφτε" πάνω στον φακό δέσμη από τα κλασσικά φωτολέιζερ που κυκλοφορούν στα παζάρια...

----------


## ezizu

> Επίσης αν "έπεφτε" πάνω στον φακό δέσμη από τα κλασσικά φωτολέιζερ που κυκλοφορούν στα παζάρια...


Πολύ σωστά.

----------


## rep

ευχαριστω παιδες θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω..

----------


## GSMGRTS

το πιο πιθανο rep ειναι magnet reader

----------


## bzrmiltos

*Γεια  χαρα*  :Smile: 
Διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω   πιστευω  οτι δε θα σε βοηθησει και πολυ το service manual  < αν το χρειαστεις να στο στειλω >.
Ειναι συνηθισμενο προβλημα στην επισκευη . Εχοντας επισκευασει πολλες  JVC   επισημα σαν ηλεκτρονικος   της  εταιρειας σου προτεινω να τσεκαρεις ...
1. αισθητηρα του φακου  ccd
2. την ιριδα iris 
και οι δυο περιπτώσεις  χρειαζονται  ρυθμισεις  με  ειδικο εργαλειο service μετα την αντικατασταση τους ,για οποια πληροφορια  msg

----------


## bzrmiltos

> Εχω μια  JVC D728E η οποια βγαζει στην οθονη remove lens cap,ξερει καποιος αν εχει καποιο αισθητηριο που καταλαβαινει οτι το καπακι ειναι επανω η απο το σκοταδι του φακου το αντιλαμβανεται?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.


 :Smile: ακριβως και μπορει να οφείλεται σε διαφορετικές αιτίες ,,,

----------

